# Lowest Strava Segment position ?



## rugby bloke (19 May 2016)

I've finally got myself on Strave as our Charity team has set up a group for RideLondon. Used it first time last night, in fairly unpleasant conditions and as I was not particularly fussed about the segments I managed some fairly woeful times. My lowest position was 2041 out of 2301. Can any do worse than that ?

https://www.strava.com/routes/5034556


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2016)

Don't do what some do on here and let it rule your life.

It's a handy tool to track your progress and keep a record but some live and die by it.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 May 2016)

I'm all too aware of my shortcomings as a cyclist to be bothered by it, I was just amused quite how woeful my performance was. But with hard work and dedication, plus a new carbon bike I might just crack the top 1000 !


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

If it makes you push harder it's a good thing.


----------



## 123456789 (19 May 2016)

I'm afraid Hill wimps advice may be a little late for you. Despite all your best efforts you end up getting sucked in and you have already by looking at your position on the leaderboard and questioning it. You will not be happy with that and will seek to improve it. It is a slippery slope from here on in I'm afraid.

There is a Strava segment near me on a little short sharp hill. I was twiddling up it one Sunday morning on my way to my club and a guy flew past me out of saddle I thought Christ he's quick but at the top of the hill just after the segment ends he stopped pulled off the road and collapsed into a gasping heap on a garden wall. The road continues for a while with nowhere really to turn off and he never came past me again.

Strange behaviour indeed but on a couple of my favourite segments I have to admit to being guilty of doing the exact same thing (although I do carry on riding I don't collapse in a heap)


----------



## Dec66 (19 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't do what some do on here and let it rule your life.
> 
> It's a handy tool to track your progress and keep a record but some live and die by it.


Bugger that, I have a "Top Four Of All Time" trophy and I'm a mere one second behind #3... 

You're right, of course. As I always think after a disappointingly tough hill climb.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I've finally got myself on Strave as our Charity team has set up a group for RideLondon. Used it first time last night, in fairly unpleasant conditions and as I was not particularly fussed about the segments I managed some fairly woeful times. My lowest position was 2041 out of 2301. Can any do worse than that ?
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/5034556


Mine is set up on the ladies rather than joint and there are normally 8-10 on the list. I tend to be 2nd or 3rd from bottom!


----------



## Nibor (19 May 2016)

I have found a segment that not many people ride and it has multiple route options so is hard to get right I am 10th overall on it lol.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm all too aware of my shortcomings as a cyclist to be bothered by it, I was just amused quite how woeful my performance was. But with hard work and dedication, plus a new carbon bike I might just crack the top 1000 !


Careful you know carbon melts in the rain. Steel is real


----------



## Dec66 (19 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> I'm afraid Hill wimps advice may be a little late for you. Despite all your best efforts you end up getting sucked in and you have already by looking at your position on the leaderboard and questioning it. You will not be happy with that and will seek to improve it. It is a slippery slope from here on in I'm afraid.
> 
> There is a Strava segment near me on a little short sharp hill. I was twiddling up it one Sunday morning on my way to my club and a guy flew past me out of saddle I thought Christ he's quick but at the top of the hill just after the segment ends he stopped pulled off the road and collapsed into a gasping heap on a garden wall. The road continues for a while with nowhere really to turn off and he never came past me again.
> 
> Strange behaviour indeed but on a couple of my favourite segments I have to admit to being guilty of doing the exact same thing (although I do carry on riding I don't collapse in a heap)


I held the #1 in 2016 for the segment up Beckenham Hill, until somebody came along and put 11 seconds into it.

On discovering this, I took a sizeable detour from work that evening, full backpack and all, to go and defend it. Unsuccessfully, of course, but I reduced the deficit to seven seconds.

I've been meaning to go back, on a Sunday on the Cube, with tyres at 110psi and unencumbered by work-related clutter or traffic, to have another go. Then they put temporary lights and a contraflow right at the start of the segment.

And I've been pushed into third.

Dagnabbit.

I'm almost 50. I should know better.


----------



## ryan_w (19 May 2016)

I'm the 'All Time KOM' on a 52 second segment by my house. But only 800 people have recorded times on it.

My best IMO is my 205 / 15,261 on a minute segment round Richmond Park.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2016)

My heart crumbled when I lost my KOMs, some went when the segment was killed off but there is one that particularly annoys me as I am sure I got nobbled by a moped or a car (well that is what I tell myself). To be fair, none of my good times are uphill.


----------



## Sixmile (19 May 2016)

I can vouch for how Strava can ruin your rides. I now know when certain segments come up and instead of enjoying the birdsong, fresh air and light breeze I find myself cursing any sort of wind, focusing on smashing my friends times and finishing the ride totally busted and dissatisfied that I didn't get the trophy that I'd been chasing like a jack Russell. 

On the other hand, I've been glad to see how my times have progressed over the last year. But yea, don't let (try not to let) it ruin every cycle!


----------



## Bianchi boy (19 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I held the #1 in 2016 for the segment up Beckenham Hill, until somebody came along and put 11 seconds into it.
> 
> On discovering this, I took a sizeable detour from work that evening, full backpack and all, to go and defend it. Unsuccessfully, of course, but I reduced the deficit to seven seconds.
> 
> ...


 Maybe they had a "sticky bottle"


----------



## martinclive (19 May 2016)

I got 2335 / 2476 up Sydenham Hill but that was largely because I was on my single speed and had to get off and walk half way up!

In contrast I have a KOM in cambridge to balance that out

As mentioned above, use it for tracking your own progress and have a go at the odd segment if you fancy but don't let it dictate all your rides


----------



## martinclive (19 May 2016)

Bianchi boy said:


> Maybe they had a "sticky bottle"



Friend of mine fell off and got 2 KOMs on the way to the hospital in the ambulance!


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

[QUTE="Hill Wimp, post:, member: 31440"] you know carbon melts in the rain. Steel is real[/QUOTE]
At least he will not be carrying the extra weight of the rust around with him.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 May 2016)

I'm dead last on a segment (226th out of 226) near my father in law's house. I've only ridden it once and I stopped off at his house on the way.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2016)

I only use Strava segments for comparing me to me. I'm never going to get near the top of any, except maybe some deviously obscure ones. Interestingly I'm around the middle on most climbs as a cyclist, slightly above the middle as a runner and a bit more above the middle as a mtn biker. That's in the UK. In France I'm very much near the bottom!


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

Am always some where in the top third. But if I do it in my age group I am normally in the top ten. But you need premium strava to check that. This is a screenshot of a 3 mile segment.


----------



## Justinslow (19 May 2016)

I think you have to remember being the fastest is only one perameter, its much more important -
Being the most stylish
Looking fast
Looking like you know how to ride a bike
Filling your pockets on the back of your jersey with loads of stuff particularly bananas sticking out so it looks like you've ridden a long way
And having the best kit obviously


----------



## User33236 (19 May 2016)

My lowest is 44947th out of 54220 on a segment during Ride London where there was too much 'traffic' to do much about it. My best is 3rd out of 601 on an uphill segment not far from work.

Will never be a KOM but happy to see my own times improve albeit slowly,


----------



## Firestorm (19 May 2016)

I am currently only using Strava to upload my routes. As my routes are changing its good to gauge how I am going as the rides get a little longer.
On various segments I was faster one week than the previous (first time I had gone that way) yet my overall speed was slower and I had gone further. But that would be down to encountering a strange beast, a hill in southeast Essex.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2016)

I'm sure I've got a couple of climbs where I've stopped at what I thought was the top but was a couple of metres short of the end of the segment. Had a nice rest, something to eat, set off a bit later. I'm very close to last on these, I'll have a look for them when I've got time

Is there a way on Strava to search positions or refine the gazillon segments I've done to find info?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 May 2016)

How do you get to see your position in summary? I'm not on premium. I mostly use it to see how fast I personally have gone and how far, and even then I know I'm not a sporty person - all about the data


----------



## rugby bloke (19 May 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I think you have to remember being the fastest is only one perameter, its much more important -
> Being the most stylish
> Looking fast
> Looking like you know how to ride a bike
> ...



Hmmm, still at the bottom when using any of these measures ... apart from perhaps filling my pockets with Jelly Babies.


----------



## Jody (19 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Can any do worse than that ?



There are some road climbs where I am bottom 10% 

7th from bottom with about 3000+ people in the list. Pinch puncture due to rock/rim strike on a DH section in the peaks. Reckon the other 6 either had a major mechanical or broken bones :-S


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> How do you get to see your position in summary? I'm not on premium. I mostly use it to see how fast I personally have gone and how far, and even then I know I'm not a sporty person - all about the data



It is not perfect but the free stravisitX plugin for Chrome shows you, plus a whole lot more information that you normally need to be a premium member to see.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stravistix-for-strava


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2016)

Jody said:


> 7th from bottom with about 3000+ people in the list. Pinch puncture due to rock/rim strike on a DH section in the peaks. Reckon the other 6 either had a major mechanical or broken bones :-S


That reminds me. I just looked at a running segment, all participants below a minute apart from the one in last. 1hr 18secs. Must have taken a picnic.


----------



## Jody (19 May 2016)

martinclive said:


> Friend of mine fell off and got 2 KOMs on the way to the hospital in the ambulance!



Guy local to us smashed his collar bone on some ice and set quite a few on the way to A&E. Didn't take long for them to be flagged though

Best one I have seen is a local DH section (off road) had people clocking 110MPH for the KOM. Reckon they had been tweaking their results for comical effect


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2016)

I don't use Strava but I do use ride with gps to upload rides. RWGPS has segments too, and in the past I have occasionally had a look at them and have been amused to see that I am in zillionth position. But you can filter to just show your own rides, and marvel at your "progress", or - more to the point - lack of it. For these reasons I rarely look at them.  Truth hurts.


----------



## steverob (19 May 2016)

My lowest position is 49,965th (out of 58,365) which was a partial segment of Sawyer's Hill in Richmond Park - in fact all my worst ten segments by placing are in that bit of Richmond Park. Did those during RideLondon last year and in my defence it was very crowded at that time with people already walking up the hills and others pulled over to the side with punctures or waiting for friends, which narrowed the already narrow road further. No matter how fast you wanted to go, there was no ability to overtake, so you just sat behind whoever was in front of you and everyone did the same crawling pace for that mile.

However that's not my worst segment - it only ranks so low because of the sheer number of people who've done it. Thanks to Veloviewer, I can see what my poorest performing segment in terms of percentile is and it is the "Descent of White Hill" in Chesham, Buckinghamshire. A 10% descent (reaching about -15% in parts) that has a 90 degree turn at it's steepest bit and ends abruptly at a roundabout in the heart of a busy town centre. I went down it gingerly with full brakes on for most of it and so ended up as 2,030th out of 2,083, almost a whole minute behind the KOM (who did it in 30 seconds)!


----------



## TheJDog (19 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Is there a way on Strava to search positions or refine the gazillon segments I've done to find info?



As steverob says, Veloviewer. Sorts your segments by a score based on how high you are in the leaderboard and how many people are on it.

My worst is a 10,237th/10,237. Tootling along the Euston Road at 7km/h. I'm suddenly quite proud of that.

My best, which is my 3rd best according to Veloviewer, but what does it know, is 18th/30,900 on a bit on Priory Road on the way into Richmond Park. Same time as Dan Lloyd.


----------



## burndust (19 May 2016)

have to say i am a bit competitive but relise i'm about 4st heavier than the fast guys on my local segments, so really only compare myself to guys in my weight class...i do ok...so happy with that....its not worth over thinking though, just cycle and enjoy


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2016)

The Ladies tour came here a few years ago and rode a lot of my regular roads, so I'm never going to get anywhere up the top of the lists!
I generally appear about half way down the list for most of my rides. I'm quite happy with that as a sexagenarian.
I am more that pleased with a few PB's on a ride.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 May 2016)

265/298 seems to be my worst

Oh, wait, 14/14


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 May 2016)

although my best is only 5/7


----------



## tallliman (19 May 2016)

I agree with many others on here about only really using segments to compare me with me. The only issue I get to is that after a while, one isn't gonna get faster so the pb's come only with a nice tailwind.

Having said that, it was nice to beat my best on a section which I do a few times a week with 120 miles in my legs!!

I just wish there were more 2-3 mile segments!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 May 2016)

Primarily I use it to see what my brothers are up to. I don't really know where many segments are, but the ones that I do I have been known to wind my self up a bit tighter to see if I can get a PR.
Harmless fun, but it could rule you.


----------



## Jody (19 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> I just wish there were more 2-3 mile segments!



Make your own.


----------



## outlash (19 May 2016)

Of course, you're only as quick or slow as everyone else that uses Strava. Problem is, not everyone uses it.....


----------



## MiK1138 (19 May 2016)

try this 2472 / 2476 for Tak ma Doon climb. TBF i did walk a bit as my mate was struggling, but not convinced i wold have been much quicker on the bike


----------



## Nibor (19 May 2016)

I have 1262/1270 on a cat 4 climb near work
and a 416/416 my calim to fame I have to admit I am fat though


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2016)

When you fall off and the ambulance arrive and cart you off to A&E make sure you get them to turn your Strava off. 

Remember that time and distance will be with you publicly forever

PS - hope you don't fall off


----------



## Justinslow (19 May 2016)

User said:


> What, no post from the forum's Cycling God to tell us his Strava stories?
> 
> Perhaps he's too busy taking photos....


Why don't you tell us you're own strava stories instead of trying to wind someone up?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2016)

I use it to give me saved plotted routes. I couldn't care less about segment / sector times. I find it hilarious when people spit the dummy about having one of their precious K.O.Ms 'taken'. I had a segment from 2014, 'flagged' by some prat, who put in a follower request, specifically to flag a KOM segment, a couple of weeks back. Firstly, it was 2 years ago, secondly, it was at 6 o' clock in the morning, and I draughted a car transporter in order to do it. It astonishes me, that people are still risking the attempt, at busy times of the day. I didn't try to get the KOM ( I can't be arsed with all of that stuff ) I just ended up with it, because of circumstances, and it was a proper laugh, being able to get a speed like that, on a normally congested route. That's the power of Strava I guess.


----------



## Wyvern (19 May 2016)

A late March 100k round trip with the "turn" being Gold Hill, Shaftesbury (you know the Hovis advert one). Only 100m of cobbles a bit steep but good fun. I am currently proudly sat at 907 / 909 with a time of 1hr 7min 47 secs. In my defence the coffee shop at the top was excellent ! However make sure you cycle past it to complete the segment.


----------



## Kajjal (19 May 2016)

Mountain biking i have 3 koms and two second places, on road except for fast downhill sections i am useless. Being very tall and 16 stone is good for mountain biking but on road giving away 5 stone to much smaller / thinner road bikers means i have no chance on most hill climbs.


----------



## Justinslow (19 May 2016)

User said:


> I don't bother with Strava...
> 
> 
> ...I have a life.


Fair enough...


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2016)

I haven't worked out how to see which is the segment with the most number of people trying it, but on one at the bottom of the cycle path I'm 93/1027. And it looks like I regularly do it in 32secs the fastest time and 24 mins the slowest... Which would be when I'd stop at my mate's work for a quick cup of coffee!

Just worked out how to see how many QOM's ... And I've got about 8 but I'm female and some are obscure...the first one I checked only 2 females had done it and I'm 22 mins faster than the other female ...

I lost the one I was proudest of last year sometime but I'm still faster than an ex work colleague (male) on that one so that's the main thing!


----------



## Dec66 (19 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Firstly, it was 2 years ago, secondly, it was at 6 o' cock in the morning



Read that again ... Maybe_ that's _why he's flagged you


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Read that again ... Maybe_ that's _why he's flagged you


Ah yes, Freudian slip there. Confusing Strava Cock with 6 o' clock.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2016)

I still haven't seen a single attempt on my 90 mile KOM segments, I can't imagine why.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2016)

I'm going to sign up and do all my local climbs in the car. I'll put ten seconds into the fastest climber on each one and if anyone beats me I'll go out that night and do the same again.


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm going to sign up and do all my local climbs in the car. I'll put ten seconds into the fastest climber on each one and if anyone beats me I'll go out that night and do the same again.


Your a bit late for that, people have been doing that for ages.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2016)

derrick said:


> Your a bit late for that, people have been doing that for ages.


I have no doubt.

Like the people who claim mind boggling average speeds on their rides, then you go out with them expecting a kicking and you keep having to wait when they go off the back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm going to sign up and do all my local climbs in the car. I'll put ten seconds into the fastest climber on each one and if anyone beats me I'll go out that night and do the same again.


Many people do. That, and get a bike in a turbo trainer, hook it up to a washing machine, use 'Zwift' or similar, up load the ride as a 'turbo ride', then change it to a real ride. It's the way most of the 'leaderboard' leaders do it. That, and apps like 'juice my ride' or similar. It makes me laugh, the lengths these dicks will go to, to prove a point, that no one actually cares about.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Many people do. That, and get a bike in a turbo trainer, hook it up to a washing machine, use 'Zwift' or similar, up load the ride as a 'turbo ride', then change it to a real ride. It's the way most of the 'leaderboard' leaders do it. That, and apps like 'juice my ride' or similar. It makes me laugh, the lengths these dicks will go to, to prove a point, that no one actually cares about.


Strange, really.

If you want to prove how good you are, pin a number on your back and do it against the guys who really know how to ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Strange, really.
> 
> If you want to prove how good you are, pin a number on your back and do it against the guys who really know how to ride.


Agreed, these Strava dicks love to think anyone actually cares though.


----------



## Julia9054 (19 May 2016)

I used it lots a few years ago when I was trying to get faster. Then my average speed stopped increasing and I found it a bit depressing that I wasn't getting any faster so I stopped using it.
What was interesting, though, was that a couple of guys in the peloton were using Strava when the Tour de France followed my route to work. There is one particular hill where they were doing 16mph. I manage 7mph on a good day! I put the difference in speed down to having just got out of bed (and nothing at all to do with me being a short, middle aged woman instead of a cycling super hero)


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

We have a group Strava that is a bit of fun, Certain segments we all go for, on a good day i do alright, We are all roughly the same sort of speed, Just pushes us along a bit.


----------



## Effyb4 (19 May 2016)

My worst strava placing is 5,097 out of 5,424 near box hill. My best placing is 7 out of 80 according to veloviewer. I'm not that bothered about other people's times, I just like to see myself improving.


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2016)

Here you go - 1729th out of 1729.

https://www.strava.com/activities/573655959/segments/13915686708

Although I had to change an inner tube in the middle.


----------



## lazybloke (19 May 2016)

Veloviewer puts my worst as 12121st out of 12416 on a South London segment. Speed was far from my mind as it was my first experience of London cycling, but I still feel slightly insulted to see the numbers.


I have a bit more success on a short sprints. Best currently seems to be 2nd out of 6,193, although some might say that using a racer on the Camel Trail is cheating.


----------



## Stevec047 (20 May 2016)

I permanently aim for the bottom of the boards. Not intentionally but having just started riding and taking 15min to climb a hill that the top 10 do in 20mins it was always going to be the case.

Over the past few months I have seen steady progress and now in the bottom 1/4 for most of my results.

I personally don't worry to much about others just my pb's and where I am improving naturally over time my fitness and speed will increase and so will my rankings but I use it as a tool to track my progression only.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I permanently aim for the bottom of the boards. Not intentionally but having just started riding and taking 15min to climb a hill that the top 10 do in 20mins it was always going to be the case.
> 
> Over the past few months I have seen steady progress and now in the bottom 1/4 for most of my results.
> 
> I personally don't worry to much about others just my pb's and where I am improving naturally over time my fitness and speed will increase and so will my rankings but I use it as a tool to track my progression only.


That's the best idea.


----------



## leedsmick (20 May 2016)

I love strava but dont need it to tell me how average i am compared to younger fitter riders. The fact that they cruise past tells me that. Still love it but mainly for personal progress satisfaction.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2016)

I think this is my lowest (2396/3168) but a single attempt of 16.6 mph in thick fog doesn't concern me I'm amazed so may people have doe it though It looks like it part of some Great Notts ride.


----------



## Soltydog (21 May 2016)

1221 out of 1223 is my fave https://www.strava.com/activities/325199339/segments/7693618647 I'm normally in top half & have a few local KOMs that regularly change hands between club mates, a bit of 'friendly' fun
But at 16st my biggest achievement on strava is 7th overall on a 0.8 mile climb https://www.strava.com/activities/386002118/segments/9231531073


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I use it to give me saved plotted routes. I couldn't care less about segment / sector times. I find it hilarious when people spit the dummy about having one of their precious K.O.Ms 'taken'. I had a segment from 2014, 'flagged' by some prat, who put in a follower request, specifically to flag a KOM segment, a couple of weeks back. Firstly, it was 2 years ago, secondly, it was at 6 o' clock in the morning, and I draughted a car transporter in order to do it. It astonishes me, that people are still risking the attempt, at busy times of the day. I didn't try to get the KOM ( I can't be arsed with all of that stuff ) I just ended up with it, because of circumstances, and it was a proper laugh, being able to get a speed like that, on a normally congested route. That's the power of Strava I guess.


I lost interest in segments when I was knocked down in London and spent the last two miles in an ambulance and got some KOM's, titled the ride so, with the note I'd have to crop it when I got home. It was flagged before I even got the chance too


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2016)

HLaB said:


> I lost interest in segments when I was knocked down in London and spent the last two miles in an ambulance and got some KOM's, titled the ride so, with the note I'd have to crop it when I got home. It was flagged before I even got the chance too


It's the whole 'I'm telling on you' B.S. That cracks me up.


----------



## fimm (25 May 2016)

I think Strava has some kind of automated flagging system as I've seen "rides" flagged the moment they've been uploaded (for being 1.5km on a bike followed by 20-odd km on a train....)


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 May 2016)

fimm said:


> I think Strava has some kind of automated flagging system as I've seen "rides" flagged the moment they've been uploaded (for being 1.5km on a bike followed by 20-odd km on a train....)


Ah, that's possible. Maybe not 2 years after the event though.


----------



## Ihatehills (25 May 2016)

I'm KOM on one segment, fastest by far ( #1 of 1 lol) unfortunately on segments other people have made I'm always disappointingly average normally bang on the 50% mark, although I am sneaking up the boards on a few normally when there's a storm force tailwind .


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2016)

I managed my lowest Strava position today. 1235th out of 1259, on the Stover Trail into Bovey Tracey on my folding bike.
Should have gone slower!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2016)

Couldn't you define a segment that was so long and convoluted that no one could be arsed to do it - so you would always be top. A super wiggly 200k, say. 

Or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## uclown2002 (25 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Couldn't you define a segment that was so long and convoluted that no one could be arsed to do it - so you would always be top. A super wiggly 200k, say.
> 
> Or doesn't it work like that?


 That'd work.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Couldn't you define a segment that was so long and convoluted that no one could be arsed to do it - so you would always be top. A super wiggly 200k, say.
> 
> Or doesn't it work like that?



https://www.strava.com/segments/8281562

Like this you mean?


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Couldn't you define a segment that was so long and convoluted that no one could be arsed to do it - so you would always be top. A super wiggly 200k, say.
> 
> Or doesn't it work like that?


It doesn't even need to be that long, if it goes a really convoluted route that nobody would want to try ....I've seen one that goes in circle off road then across the road... It's one of those flat segments that Strava thinks is a 18% hill.


----------



## Sbudge (26 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> I'm afraid Hill wimps advice may be a little late for you. Despite all your best efforts you end up getting sucked in and you have already by looking at your position on the leaderboard and questioning it. You will not be happy with that and will seek to improve it. It is a slippery slope from here on in I'm afraid.
> 
> There is a Strava segment near me on a little short sharp hill. I was twiddling up it one Sunday morning on my way to my club and a guy flew past me out of saddle I thought Christ he's quick but at the top of the hill just after the segment ends he stopped pulled off the road and collapsed into a gasping heap on a garden wall. The road continues for a while with nowhere really to turn off and he never came past me again.
> 
> Strange behaviour indeed but on a couple of my favourite segments I have to admit to being guilty of doing the exact same thing (although I do carry on riding I don't collapse in a heap)



I was chasing some guy on a 'big' MTB up Swains lane and making absolutely no headway on him (despite a lightweight road bike and going deep into the red). When I finally caught up with him later it turned out to be a new electric power-assist job. Serves me right.


----------

